# Coyote hunt to remember



## Permitchaser (Feb 26, 2017)

Yesterday morning my youngest grandson and got up a dark and made our way to the box stand. Its a long walk and it was jus getting light. We hunted the box stand in Jan.  I put my fawn decoy out plus a twirling feather. I climbed up the ladder and stood on the small 2' landing. As I unhooked the door I heard something claiming around in there. As I opened the door a squirrel can out over my head. There was a huge nest inside I found a stick and started to pull it out then another squirrel came out through my leggs then another to my left and another to my right. We were hooting and hollering about trying to shoot them. Also I found some big wasp in there so we could not hunt there. Since I knew we had scared every coyote for miles we just sat down in front of the stand. We had no face mask or camo gloves in jeans and camo jackets
I forgot to mention I only had my match 22. In my hast I pick up the wrong black rifle not my 22-250
As we were sitting down I saw movement to my right and saw 2 coyotes walking the tree line 300 yds away. I reached in my pack and felt a call fortunate it was a rabbit squeal. When I hit the call and they saw the decoys they came running. I told my grandson to get down and cover his face. I waited till they got in range and shot the closest off hand with no rest. At about 100 yds.  It hit the ground then came back up dragging its hind legs. I shot 2 more times but missed as it was thrashing all over. Then I had to re- load the clip and chase it down to shoot it in the head. It would have died as it was bleeding from the mouth but I was not letting it go

My grandson's first coyote hunt. We had a blast. We will laugh and brag about it for a long time. My second youngest grandson was not happy he slept in


----------



## Grub Master (Feb 26, 2017)

That's a great story and it sounds like you both had a good time.
He will remember it forever.


----------



## Permitchaser (Mar 1, 2017)

301 views 1 response. Thanks Grub


----------



## 3ringer (Mar 1, 2017)

Glad you didn't fall out of your stand when the squirrels came out. Good Story


----------



## GAGE (Mar 1, 2017)

Great job, hope you keep after them and get the other one!


----------



## Permitchaser (Mar 3, 2017)

Thanks to everyone. Yep I could not dance or jump on that little platform. Just glad it was just squirrels not rattlesnakes
I am going to keep hunting them. Going to let them settle down this weekend then get back after them next week


----------



## boarbutcher (Mar 5, 2017)

Sounds like a good time to me.


----------



## bulldawgborn (Mar 6, 2017)

Good times for sure!  Glad everything worked out and gave GrandDaddy and grandson a good memory together to boot


----------



## Permitchaser (Mar 17, 2017)

Now I am going to a cattle farm this weekend. Met the farmer and he said his 200 acres where infested with coyotes and he,would like me to shoot some

I'll let you know what happens


----------



## Permitchaser (Mar 19, 2017)

Well I went to the new farm today to get a tour from the farmer.  It was about 9a.m. He showed me where Thayer have been seen and showed where they ate one of his calfs. He said there were 5 coyotes involved 
All I called up was a grey fox who ran in then ran out

I work in Eatonton every other week so I might try an evening hunt


----------



## marknga (Apr 1, 2017)

Sounds like fun.
I have never tried to call them but will.
Got trail cam pics of a pack. Almost daily they are cruising.


----------

